# Dialysis CPT code 90999



## mstrickland (Feb 10, 2012)

Please only respond to this thread if you have actual Dialysis/ESRD billing experience. 
I am looking for CMS regulations or information that describes the circumstances under which 90999 can be billed. I know dialysis more frequent than 3 times a week is one instance. But I am also finding outdated material with a reference to 90999 for hospital observation. 
I appreciate any help with this!


----------

